# Mobile DVR "Outside of Home" setup issues



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

I cannot for the life of me get "Out of Home" set up for Mobile DVR and never could when I had Genie Go either. I just gave up on it and use my Slingbox. But now that Mobile DVR is a legit offering, I'd like to get it working properly. When I try to set it up with the Genie Go App on my MacBook, the App always crashes. Always. And when I try to do it manually with Port Forwarding through my router settings, it never takes. 

I have FiOS Quantum. My HR54 is connected to internet via coax and the adapter goes into the FiOS router. The FiOS router DOES NOT have wireless active. I run an ethernet cable from the FiOS router into a Netgear Nighthawk, which is set in Bridge Mode and I get wireless from there. (I have never activated wireless on my HR54 as far as I know.) The iPhone and iPad App see the HR54, connect to the HR54 and stream and download from the HR54 in home, but "Out of Home" just refuses to activate.

Any suggestions from the experts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't think it's legit till next week... and it will work quite different than it did when the original genie go came out so... might wait till it's out and retest and then see what's happening.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Remove your Nighthawk as a test and connect your genie and your iPhone and iPad to the fios router. I think the app is not getting through both routers from the outside. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Remove your Nighthawk as a test and connect your genie and your iPhone and iPad to the fios router. I think the app is not getting through both routers from the outside.


+1


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Remove your Nighthawk as a test and connect your genie and your iPhone and iPad to the fios router. I think the app is not getting through both routers from the outside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You saying connect HR54 via ethernet direct to router and no longer through coax?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sangs said:


> You saying connect HR54 via ethernet direct to router and no longer through coax?


it does not matter how you connect. Just take out the nighthawk completely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Eh, every time I try to configure "Out of Home Access" using the Genie Go app on my MacBook, it crashes - even after making the suggested router changes. And when I try manually it says it failed. Oh well.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I think DIRECTV might already be screwing with the old GenieGo customers, my OOH broke a couple days ago and couldn't get it working again on MAC's or IOS. Moved over to the new internal GenieGo function in the Genie's and you don't even need to do OOH setup anymore, it works. And where I used to see sessions being initiated in the router logs I see nothing now.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

RAD said:


> I think DIRECTV might already be screwing with the old GenieGo customers, my OOH broke a couple days ago and couldn't get it working again on MAC's or IOS. Moved over to the new internal GenieGo function in the Genie's and you don't even need to do OOH setup anymore, it works. And where I used to see sessions being initiated in the router logs I see nothing now.


So even though it says on my iPhone/iPad app that it's not configured for OOH, you're saying that doesn't matter?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sangs said:


> So even though it says on my iPhone/iPad app that it's not configured for OOH, you're saying that doesn't matter?


That what my iPhone says and it's working for me.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sangs said:


> Eh, every time I try to configure "Out of Home Access" using the Genie Go app on my MacBook, it crashes - even after making the suggested router changes. And when I try manually it says it failed. Oh well.


as far as I know the PC and Mac versions haven't been updated to support MobileDVR. that is what I said to stick with your mobile devices for now when trying the test.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> as far as I know the PC and Mac versions haven't been updated to support MobileDVR. that is what I said to stick with your mobile devices for now when trying the test.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thing is we shouldn't be testing, this has been released for general use, the software should have been ready to go when they release it IMHO.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RAD said:


> Thing is we shouldn't be testing, this has been released for general use, the software should have been ready to go when they release it IMHO.


you jumped in the water and got wet. The testing comment was aimed towards snags user. It relates to having two routers at the same time. See the post above

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> you jumped in the water and got wet. The testing comment was aimed towards snags user. It relates to having two routers at the same time. See the post above
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


snags? Come on man. 

Well, I eliminated the Mac Genie Go app completely from the equation (as well as the Nighthawk) for initial setup, and OOH seems to be working, even though it says it's not active on both the iPhone and iPad app. Thanks again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sangs said:


> snags? Come on man.
> 
> Well, I eliminated the Mac Genie Go app completely from the equation (as well as the Nighthawk) for initial setup, and OOH seems to be working, even though it says it's not active on both the iPhone and iPad app. Thanks again.


Yeah, my Mac GenieGo app is not working wither, is looking for the GenieGO which is sitting inside a draw. They would need to update both the PC and Mac apps to be compatible with MobileDVR, which I don't honk is happening anytime soon as the DIRECTV website only list iOS, Android & Kindle Rire devices as being compatible

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Yeah, my Mac GenieGo app is not working wither, is looking for the GenieGO which is sitting inside a draw. They would need to update both the PC and Mac apps to be compatible with MobileDVR, which I don't honk is happening anytime soon as the DIRECTV website only list iOS, Android & Kindle Rire devices as being compatible
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I've got a Twitter DM going on with them now trying to get an answer to the PC/Mac issue.


----------

